# Wake on LAN



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

It would be nice to have Tivo send a Wake on LAN packet to my Tivo Desktop Server. My server is located in another room and it would save energy if I could let it go to sleep and wake it from the Tivo. I use the server infrequently but it would be nice to have it available as needed.

Wake on LAN is a little tricky to set up so Tivo probably doesn't want to support it. I have to grab my iPad to wake my Tivo server now.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Agreed this would be great. My workaround is xbmc on my android phone which will send the wol packet when I open it.


----------

